# Ponytails and hair loss



## pooks (Oct 5, 2007)

I work in a profession where my hair needs to be out of the way. So it's always in a ponytail. I'm wondering if that will cause hair loss? Anyone know?


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2007)

My Aunt would pull her hair back very tightly everyday and it resulted in a bit of hairloss around her forhead. I think a loose ponytail is fine though.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure, but I know that you aren't supposed to use rubber bands in your hair because of breakage.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 5, 2007)

i know a tight pony tail is damaging to your hair (from what ive heard)

but like benebaby said, im sure a loose one is fine.


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2007)

A loose ponytail, or maybe braid your hair and secure at the end, that will definitely distributed the tension optimally.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 12, 2007)

If it's on really tight it can cause hair loss. You could check out those bungee hair ties as an alternative.


----------



## Mares (Oct 12, 2007)

yes it will cause some hair loss around the temple area, i thought it was o.k. to use the hairbands that have a soft casing over them, but apparently my son who is a hair stylist said the best hair band is a scrunchie as it does not pull the hair, i have stopped putting mine up so much now.


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 13, 2007)

yes it will over time. I am a tshirt and hole in the knee of jeans type girl... sooo i used to put my hair up into a pony all the time. But i have really noticed all the loose hairs around my face as i get older. So i cut off all my hair and havent put it back up near as often.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 13, 2007)

If its tight and you wear it alot yes it really can. I do tight ponytails because i cant wear it lose and it sucks. I do try to leave my hair down as much as i can. When im home i wear a really lose pony tail.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2007)

Whatever you do, dont put it up tightly and dont use rubber bands, use the anti breakage thingies!


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree, I know several people who have suffered hair loss (around the hairline) due to tightly pulled back ponytails...but a like Amanda said, a loosely pulled pony may be just fine. 
From what I've been told by a cosmetologist is that the "pressure" on the hairline, though seemingly not much, from constantly pulling your hair back breaks the hair off. Thus, doing so tightly only exacerbates the situation.

Exactly. Its called traction alopecia and is a common cause of hair loss due to pulling forces exerted on the scalp hair. This excessive tension leads to breakage in the outermost hairs. It is reversible if diagnosed early, but may lead to permanent hair loss if it is undetected for a protracted period. Hair loss is often in the frontal and temporal regions, but also depends on the hair style. Sooo...wear a loose pony tail, and just change it up every once in a while. Wear it high one day, low the next....you get it!


----------



## pooks (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! I don't use rubberbands. I use the no breakage ponytail holders but I am still noticing some hair loss. Just wanted to know if it was my imagination or if I should be concerned. After reading everyone's comments, I took off my ponytail. Gonna have to get those scrunchy things now. Thanks again!


----------



## srkpenguins (Oct 26, 2007)

Use hair bands that specifically say they won't break your hair.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Not an authority on hair, but in my opinion I don't believe it does cause hair loss.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a baby and have to wear mine up nearly everyday too. I notice I get a lot of breakage. ( mostly due to how roughly I pull my elastic out, I should be more gentle )


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 26, 2007)

Like everyone else said, If it's a loose ponytail. It should be fine.


----------



## NatalieRose (Oct 27, 2007)

also you could try wear your ponytail in different places on your head every day. low ponytail one day, high ponytail the day, etc. that way your hair isn't breaking off in the same place all the time

it might also be a good idea to find hairstyles that don't pull on your hair so much. a braid, or a bun, or a peacock twist are all easy to do and keep your hair contained


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. A tightly pulled back pony tail causes breakage around the hair line. The same thing happens to little girls who wear tight pony tails every day. A loose pony tail or braid is a better option that doesn't cause as much damage.


----------

